# Official Game Thread:Cavs vs. Boston 12/21



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Sorry i didn't make a game thread for the Pistons game- i was out of town.
The Cavs should pound it down to Z the whole game- Boston is WWWEEEEAAAKK in the middle. That'll make it close, but i think Boston still pulls this one out.
my prediction: Boston 91- Cavs 84


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*wow*

we can now do individual game threads again in here? Cool. The other mod combined every new game thread into the same thread.... which made it a pain to work with. I kinda quit posting game thoughts/insights about the Cavs because I saw other teams were allowed to do individual threads and we couldn't. I like this better.

Sooooooooo...... I'll post about the Celts game, but here's a quickie from tonight's Piston's game-

*DaJaun Wagner and Rickie Davis both like to drive hard to their right (especially Wags). Both gotta throw in an occasional cross-over and go hard left once in a while.

* Z does his fade-away shot too much. He shoots it pretty well, but this completely takes him away from any chance of rebounding. Stand your ground BIG MAN and go straight up hard, or even lean IN a bit and draw the foul. Good God man, you're 7 foot freakin' 3!

* Palacio has been playing really well lately, especially rebounding. I still want to see Smush play more, I think he is almost as good on defense, and is a better 3pt shooter, and a much harder driver to the hole.

* Hind sight is 20-20, but the last play in regulation with the Cavs up 3 and the Pistons driving hard to the other end (just before they hit the 3 to tie the game), Lucas should've had his team foul the Pistons and send them to the line. Even if they made both FT's, the Cavs are still up one, Detroit then has to foul Clev immediately, and time is run off the clock. AND, if Clev makes both FT's, they are still up with 3 with less time left.

* In the first half, what INCREDIBLE dunks by Ricky hammering in from the left, and Boozer crashing down the middle. Awesome. That is what I like about this year's addition of the Cavs.

* Wonder why Lucas doesn't run more set plays for Wagner? He has to create on his own all the time.

* After the Celtics game, then the Heat game, Clev has 4 days off (yes, I know it is X-mas, but I bet 3 of those 4 days Luke runs practice). THis will help Clev a lot, because Lucas is still trying to mesh the new players. Mihm, Miles, Wags have played very little together, let alone with the rest of the team. The team REALLY needs more practice time to work on offensive sets, defenses, and inbounds.

* Man, I really wanted a win vs Detroit since both games went O.T. Detroit is good... I give them credit.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

I'm surprised that the Cavs are/were playing with such energy after the OT loss last night, and Boston seems a step slow....

almost end of of 3rd and Clev up by 11..... boy, do we really really really need a win......

arrrggghhhhh... McCarty with a 3. 

Wagner is back of the snide with 18 after 3 quarters.

Ok boyz.... up by 10 with one quarter to go.........


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*fight em!*

Hmmmm.... Z and Pierce ejected.

-Z did block the shot on the replay, and his follow-through was the elbow in Pierce's mush

-Z had walked away, his back was turned, when Pierce shoved him in the back

-Z NEVER EVER backs away from a fight. Ever. He pushed through 4 players and one ref to get a Pierce.

-Pierce was back-peddling pretty fast when he saw Z trying to bull towards him. 

-Violet Palmer was NOT inbetween the players, she was BEHIND Z "trying" to stop Z..... yeah, right..... that's like a female cop trying to subdue a criminal.... not gonna happen

-I'm surprised both did get ejected. I'd of thought double technicals.

-The Cavs have lost momentum and are in big trouble now. Only up by 4. They haven't scored in the last 6 minutes, and are really playing frenetic.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

well, the 4rth quarter answered my energy question..... the Cavs were completely out of gas. 9 points, and about 10% shooting after losing a 19 point lead. They needed Z's minutes, and Ty's minutes, and Smush shoulda got more minutes too to give Wagner and Davis a break. Celts came back... good for them, bad for us. Losing sucks.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Great game, guys but you came up short, and gave up in the 4th, well you didn't give up its just that the Celtics defense in the 4th is amazing. Nice game, and we are first in the Atlantic again.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

That's why the Celts are one of the East's best.


----------

